
Hubble Finds Betelgeuse's Mysterious Dimming Due to Traumatic Outburst - lightlyused
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2020/hubble-finds-that-betelgeuses-mysterious-dimming-is-due-to-a-traumatic-outburst
======
dghughes
The outburst is aimed right at us that's a little disconcerting even though
it's 642+ light years away.

------
maskedinvader
duped here ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24156322#24157449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24156322#24157449)

~~~
lightlyused
How is this a dupe when it is posted almost a day earlier?

